# MS Office 2003 Change License To



## Origamido (Feb 2, 2008)

A fellow employee of mine created a new profile for a user and copied it as the *Default User* profile. Now when a new user logs in and opens MS Office the name that shows up in the Help > About Microsoft Excel > This product is licensed to: *ajoe* instead of the current user that has logged in. This happened when the technician launched MS Excel while logged in as *ajoe*, before she copied it as the *Default User*. Can this be easily fixed so that anyone who logs in has their name in the About MS Excel? Or does technician has to reinstall MS Office.


----------



## milosmaj (Mar 31, 2008)

hi,
were you able to resolve this?
i have exact same issue and am trying to look for some help online.
let me know if you have any insights.


----------



## milosmaj (Mar 31, 2008)

check KB article:
233499 and 290528


----------

